# Don't mess with NJ Eagles, or room service



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

[ame]http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/30332727/highlight/334419[/ame]

Red Tail hawk tries to take on a Bald Eagle, provides dinner.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Not a very bright hawk.... You'd think Instinct would have kept him away..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It was a young one. Young ones sometimes make stupid fatal mistakes.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Who would of thunk they had delivery in the wild too...


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> Who would of thunk they had delivery in the wild too...


Wasn't in the wild too far. Did you see the vehicles driving by in the background?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

That must be whats happened to all the redtail hawks around here. When I was growing up that was about the only hawk you seen around here. Then eagles started wintering around here and falcons moved in. Now days you hardly ever see a redtail hawk anywhere.


----------

